# Female Bettas for Sale?



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I live near Vancouver and I can not find any interesting, different, colorful, etc. female betta fish ANYWHERE. I want to buy two or three to complete my Sorority tank. =) Anybody know any breeders, people to e-mail, or sites that will ship for a fairly reasonable price? Like, NOT $30 on shipping costs.

Thanks!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I live in oregon a few hours outta portland I can keep my eyes out for an intresting females on my travels and take pics for you it wouldnt cost to much to ship from OR to Wash


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Alright, let me know.. or any good websites or online stores, too.


----------

